# lime juice of concentrate



## Moosmutzie

Good morning everybody,

I tried to translate into Finnish the phrase "lime juice of concentrate" (which means that the lime juice has been made out of a concentrate). As this phrase has to be put on a food label and has to correspond to the Finnish legislation on food labelling, the wording for this is mandatory.
The Finnish law foresees "  Tiivisteestä valmistettu hedelmätäysmehu" for "*FRUIT* juice from concentrate".
I took this as a base for my translation and conctructed "    Tiivisteestä valmistettu limettimehu". for "*LIME *juice of concentrate".
 Can anybody tell me if this is correct?
I am bit in trouble because I have to deliver this work today, so thanks in advance for any contribution....


----------



## jonquiliser

Limettimehu (tiivisteestä), perhaps?


----------



## Hakro

Both "Tiivisteestä valmistettu limettimehu" and  			 			"Limettimehu tiivisteestä" are correct but I'd prefer the first one.


----------



## Moosmutzie

Thank you very much for your contributions!
I deciede to take the latter one.....
Have a nice day!


----------

